# New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray ]



## old4570 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes , this is the one advertised as a Nkoray 106 .

Brand:	Nkoray = Its Akoray 
Model:	K-106
Emitter Brand/Type:	Cree
Emitter BIN:	Q5-WC
Color BIN:	White
Total Emitters:	1
Battery Configurations:	1 x AA/1 x 14500 Ii-on battery
Voltage Input:	0.8~4.5V, 4.5V max
Switch Type:	Clicky (Clickie); Glow-in-the-Dark
Switch Location:	Tailcap (Tail-cap)
Modes:	5
Mode Memory:	Circuitry Features Mode Memory
Mode Arrangement:	Hi 230LM > Mid 150LM > Lo 80LM > Fast Strobe 200LM > SOS 200LM 
Circuitry:	Digital Regulated 1300mA Current Output
Brightness:	230 lumens maximum brightness (manufactuer rated)
Runtime:	60 minutes (manufactuer rated)
Lens:	Coated Glass Lens
Reflector:	Aluminum Textured/OP Reflector
Carrying Clip:	Clip Included
Carrying Strap:

Some pictures for you , as Im about to do some performance figures after my lunch settles .. 

























Enjoy the pictures while I compile some performance figures .
Performance figures

Current draw + Lightbox 
Safeway Alkaline AA - Hi 1.9A /4200Lux - Med 0.8A / 1960Lux - Lo 0.2A / 430Lux
Varta AA - Hi 1.77 / 4140Lux - Med 0.8A / 1780Lux - Lo 0.2A / 410Lux
Eveready General Purpose - Hi 0.9A / 2000Lux - Med 0.43A / 870Lux - Lo 0.12A / 210Lux
Super Cheap AA - Hi 1A / 1800Lux - Med 0.49A / 820Lux - Lo 0.14A / 190Lux
Sony AA 2000mAh RC - Hi 1.7A / 4000Lux - Med 0.8A / 1800Lux - Lo 0.2A / 410Lux
MP AA 2800mAh RC - Hi 1.8A / 4000Lux - Med 0.81A / 1700Lux - Lo 0.2A / 370Lux
14500 Li-ion - Hi 0.93A / 9500Lux - Med 0.39A / 4100Lux - Lo 0.09A / 930Lux

Check out the Maratac review here  
And compare : 

Im happy with the build quality , the only thing that fails to impress is output with a single AA , I know some [ a lot ] folk like the AA form factor , only thing is you still need that Li-ion batt for high output . 
80 or so lumen on a quality AA battery , close to 190 lumen on the 14500 . Cheap AA's will deliver less than half of that 80 Lumen .

Double O rings in the body joint , single O ring at lens [ glows ] , nice threads , exc build quality for price , nice clip , glow in the dark tail cap , 5 modes with memory , NO PROGRAMING ! , and under $14USD Shipped , and best of all , I found nothing to complain about 

Matt :wave:


----------



## nsx (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Nice pics! I'm waiting to get mine (SKU 28546), as well as the original version (SKU 16607). Looking forward to your performance figures. :twothumbs


----------



## Jay611j (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Does this Akoray K-106 have the programmable strobe feature? Variable hertz settings? :thinking:


----------



## old4570 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Sorry basic 5 mode ... :thumbsup:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Nkorey says :

*Mode Arrangement:*Hi 230LM > Mid 150LM > Lo 80LM > Fast Strobe 200LM > SOS 200LM 
.
Akoray says :

 6-mode clicky tailcap switch with mode memory: Hi > Mid > Lo > Strobe > SOS > Slow Strobe
.

Some .... I think >..... have been getting 3 mode only Akorays ??


I need to go read some threads for details .....................


.


----------



## apontes (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



TooManyGizmos said:


> Some .... I think >..... have been getting 3 mode only Akorays ??
> I need to go read some threads for details .....................
> .



There are 2 versions (from DX): the new one, which sells for ~US$ 13, has 5 non-programmable modes. The old (for ~US$ 19) is the programmable one. The new has green GITD tailcap, the old is orange.

If in doubt, KD has the programmable one only. Its ~US$19 too.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

The programmable version is so nice and so easy to program. So nice NOT to have strobe and other blinky modes. . . .


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Is the tail switch as hard to press on this as the $19 version? That was about my only complaint on these - recessed a bit too much and hard to press but at these prices it's still a sweet deal.


----------



## superpila (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



old4570 said:


> 14500 Li-ion - Hi 0.93A / 9500Lux - Med 0.39A / 4100Lux - Lo 0.09A / 930Lux
> 
> Matt :wave:



What Li-ion brand are you using?
With both my Trustfires I measure 1.35A on high, 0.60A on medium and 0.12A on low (the flashlight is really really bright!)
Overall I like this flashlight more than the programmable version (don't kill me!). It's much brighter both on Li-Ion and NiMh and it seems better regulated.


----------



## romteb (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



superpila said:


> Overall I like this flashlight more than the programmable version (don't kill me!). It's much brighter both on Li-Ion and NiMh and it seems better regulated.



That is very variable, all my 3 programmable are 1.9A on high with li-ion and thus *VERY* bright, i guess it's like the lotery.


----------



## slipe (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



romteb said:


> That is very variable, all my 3 programmable are 1.9A on high with li-ion and thus *VERY* bright, i guess it's like the lotery.


 
My 3 mode programmable K106 gets only 0.68A on high with LiIon rechargeables and isn’t very bright. Like you say – it’s a lottery.


----------



## tty5150 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



old4570 said:


> 5 modes with memory , NO PROGRAMING ! ,



Hi old4570,

Thanks for review. How does this memory works? It will stay on last mode or you have to wait 2-3 sec to memorize mode (like in Rexlight 2.0)?

Thanks!


----------



## old4570 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

It was remembering the last mode ok , I dont recall a time limit . I showed it to a friend and he nabbed the light , so its gone now , so unfortunately I cant recheck anything . 

Battery is protected Trustfire . 

Tail switch is recessed just a little too deep , its not a deal breaker for me , but you need to hold the light correctly so as to get the thumb in there . 

6 Modes = I think the CR123A version is 6 mode / AA was replaced with programmable light . 

Ive tried 3 of these AA lights , and I would give the nod to the Akoray .
But if I was to recommend a EDC , it would be for a 1xCR123A light . 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2875539&postcount=272

Anyhow , I hope this info helps , for me trying out 3 AA's lights has confirmed my own light choices ..
:candle:


----------



## vali (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

You need to wait for about 5 seconds with the light off to get the mode memorized. If you turn on again in less time, it changes to next mode.

EDIT: Oops, I was talking about the programmable one. I dont know if it applies too to the new.


----------



## tty5150 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Thanks for info! I'm on the market for couple cheap multimode AA's for gifts. Looks like new K-106 is the winner. Mode memory should be sufficient, no need for programming


----------



## LED Cool (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

i tried 4 freshly charged eneloop (1.42V - 1.45V) and the light will start to flicker slowly after turning on high in 1 to 2 minutes. the flickering gets faster and faster. i switched to medium mode and the flickering stops. switch to high mode again and the flickering comes back in 10 seconds!

anyone has got this problem? what is happening to my light?

thanks.
khoo


----------



## old4570 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Sorry , nope !


----------



## sb56637 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Well, the description of the "Nkoray" has now been updated to "Akoray" on DX. It looks like this light is really suffering from some quality control problems though...


----------



## speedsix (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

I just got one of these two days ago from DX and it has five modes but no memory. Kind of irritating.


----------



## speedsix (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

This light came highly recommended but I can not recommend it to anyone. It has some flicker issues and there is no memory. 

The Romisen RC-G2 was a much better light and it was only $11


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

Welcome to the world of DX QC, from what I've seen you have a ~20% chance of issues. Mine has memory


----------



## reflecyion (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

there are two AK106 listed at dx.: 
the three mode with programmable settings, and the 5 mode non-programable.

i ordered and received the 5 mode version last week.

the two problems i have with mine are:
there's a so-called "memory mode" function, that skips ahead one setting the next time you turn on the light..no matter what. doh!
and the clicky is a too recessed.

other than that i don't have any issues with the light. 

the beam isn't as smooth as my quark mini AA, and it isn't as bright on a 14500. but it's still pretty bright. and the levels are pretty well spaced.




just out of curiosity:

does anyone know if the other programable AKOray/Nkorays can be programmed to have a lower low then the low on the 5 mode version.
and if so, how much lower?

or does anyone know how the other versions(the cr123(k109?), ak-16, ect) compare to the newer 5 mode version?

*http://www.jayki.com/7284#1* 
^this looks like it might be a better option..
anyone else had one of these?


----------



## LeifUK (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

I have the 5 mode from DX and it has memory, but only when it has been off for a few minutes. Other than that it is an excellent light.


----------



## jeffe (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

If you received one of the new AK106s from DX and it works, you're lucky. I got mine in November 2009 and it never worked at all. It was DOA. I'm still fighting DX customer service for a replacement.


----------



## old4570 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

The one tested here was sold , so I dont know how its going ..
If I recall , my friend still likes it . 

Yeah , this particular one , can be hit n miss from what Ive seen .


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



speedsix said:


> This light came highly recommended but I can not recommend it to anyone. It has some flicker issues and there is no memory.



Agreed! Rejecting advice to stay away from DX, I ordered one a few weeks back, along with an Ultrafire C3 SS. The Akoray has no memory, but rather switches to the next mode the next time it is turned on. And when it is turned on it switches modes with a small shake. The Ultrafire seems ok though. 

I ordered a Quark Mini AA today, to compensate for my irritation, vowing to never order a DX light again, no matter how tempting.


----------



## vali (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*

There are lots of complaints about the "new" and cheaper akorays. It seems the "good one" is the 3 mode programmable but according some post DX is not selling them anymore.


----------



## reflecyion (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



AlphaZen said:


> , I ordered one a few weeks back, along with an Ultrafire C3 SS. The Akoray has no memory, but rather switches to the next mode the next time it is turned on. And when it is turned on it switches modes with a small shake.


 
same here. :shakehead


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



vali said:


> There are lots of complaints about the "new" and cheaper akorays. It seems the "good one" is the 3 mode programmable but according some post DX is not selling them anymore.



It would be curious to know the percentage of units with problems. I'm tempted to start a thread with a poll to find out. It looks as if the quality control is poor, whereas if you buy a brand name, such as Fenix, they weed out the duds before they go on sale.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Feb 2, 2010)

The DX versions aren't programmable.


----------



## speedsix (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



LeifUK said:


> It would be curious to know the percentage of units with problems. I'm tempted to start a thread with a poll to find out. It looks as if the quality control is poor, whereas if you buy a brand name, such as Fenix, they weed out the duds before they go on sale.


 

You should do that. I only bought mine because it came so highly recommended. If I knew they were having QC issues, I would have chosen something else. 

Mine is fix modes non memory and non programmable. It is hard to click the button as well so clicking through 5 modes is a pain. Really limits the usefulness of the light IMHO.

OTOH, I got the Romisen RC-G2 and besides the color (got the "gray" one which is more of a lavender) I love it. The color is mildly annoying but not hideous. It is a little large for a single AA cell but it is a good enough light that I don't mind. Add a pocket clip and it would be a much better light.


----------



## sb56637 (Feb 2, 2010)

I personally think that there are more complaints out there for these models simply because they are so popular. But I would also like to know the percentage of DOA or malfunctioning Akoray / Nkoray K-106 / Trustfire F20's out there. I just created a poll on my budget light forum, it'll be interesting to see the results. I should make another poll for Ultrafire or Tank007 lights.


----------



## reflecyion (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: New- Akoray K-106 [ Nkoray @ DX ]*



speedsix said:


> It is hard to click the button as well so clicking through 5 modes is a pain. Really limits the usefulness of the light IMHO.


 
when i first received my k106 from dx, i thought the clicky was a little difficult and uncomfortable to activate with my thumb, but now it doesn't really seem like an issue to me honestly.

and switching modes is very easy, with just a light press of the button.

and btw - the tint on mine is very neutral. i thought my quark mini AA was pretty white til comparing it side by side to the k106, which makes it look blue/purple!

my only complaint is that instead using last mode memory when you turn it on, it skips ahead to the next setting instead.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 2, 2010)

The survey is a good idea , as a lot of these lights are made by the same manufacturer , and simply have different names put on them . 

It would be nice to know what group of lights take the higher road , but by the very nature of the Price , just how much quality can you build into a light , that costs $15 or less shipped to your door .


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 2, 2010)

old4570 said:


> The survey is a good idea , as a lot of these lights are made by the same manufacturer , and simply have different names put on them .
> 
> It would be nice to know what group of lights take the higher road , but by the very nature of the Price , just how much quality can you build into a light , that costs $15 or less shipped to your door .



You are buying direct from China, from a company that probably buys in bulk, and sells with low profit per item. Buy a light in the West, and you pay distribution costs, retailer overheads and profit, and any taxes such as VAT in the UK. The overheads include staff salaries, web site costs, shop costs, warranty support costs and so on. And as living standard are far higher in the West, the extra added on will be substantial compared to the base light cost. And they might have higher quality standards, which slightly increases the base light price as they will throw away a small percentage that do not reach the required level. So a light that costs $40 from a UK/US shop, probably costs them much much less (maybe ~$15). 

One thing I have noticed is that budget and quality lights use similar mechanical components, made on CNC machines. My Akoray K106 is as nicely machined as quality lights. But the budget lights seem to have hand soldered electronics, whereas my quality lights have what look like machine soldered electronics e.g. flow soldering. Hand soldering probably has higher failure rates. Maybe someone knowledgeable could expand on the differences.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 2, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/260157

I think this explains it : 

I have the Akoray Ak-16 , and its wonderful , cost me $23 shipped 
The 106 was good , but the K16 had it all over the 106 , so I gifted the 106 and the K16 is still a great light, and I would not sell it or trade it . 

The extra $10 , makes a difference .

And there is no way , I would pay double or more for a Dx/KD light locally , I dont even like buying Maglites locally because they charge like wounded bulls . 
Buying a camera [ SLR ] in Australia 20 years ago , was like opening the door for the burglar , and making him a cup of tea while he robbed you .


----------



## shark_za (Feb 4, 2010)

Have all the sources for the "good" 3 mode programmable dried up? 
Can one still get one of these somewhere?


----------



## sb56637 (Feb 4, 2010)

shark_za said:


> Have all the sources for the "good" 3 mode programmable dried up?
> Can one still get one of these somewhere?



Kaidomain still advertises theirs as 3-mode programmable, so at least you could get a refund if they sent you something different.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 5, 2010)

ProductId=6974
ProductId=6975
ProductId=6671

@ KD


----------



## Lighthouse one (Feb 7, 2010)

My K 106 died in 2 days. THe lights are driven too hard for the little driver, and they can overheat and die quickly. ALso has a hard to push switch. I swapped out the driver for a 700ma single level cheapie driver ( 2- 735 style) and now its a great little light for my AA li- ion battery.


----------



## LeifUK (Feb 8, 2010)

Lighthouse one said:


> My K 106 died in 2 days. THe lights are driven too hard for the little driver, and they can overheat and die quickly. ALso has a hard to push switch. I swapped out the driver for a 700ma single level cheapie driver ( 2- 735 style) and now its a great little light for my AA li- ion battery.



Feel free to add your experience to this thread: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3265546

Thanks.  These reports help give us an idea of the DX quality control, albeit for only one sample light.


----------

